# Digitrax AR1 DCC Auto Reverse



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a Digitrax AR1 DCC Auto Reverse hook up to my layout with a db 150 supplying power to the district and every time when a loco goes over it the loco loses power only on one end of the district it doesn't mater which end but when the loco first gets to the reversing district it loses power any ideas is there a better auto reverse that would work better?
Thanks


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like there could be a short?

Sure you got an airgap isolating both ends of your section?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes check the you have all 4 rails (both sides of the loop) isolated and that you are feeding it power off of the right AR-1 connections.
Some wise acre put a 5 position connector for 4 conections????
also follow the set up procedure for the TTC adjustment Link HERE if you don't have it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you checked track voltage in the reversing district and outside it. If you are using 
a command station and a booster the voltage has to be very close to each other or your problem will happen. The voltage is adjustable.


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks I will give it a try maybe just out of adjustment


----------

